# Thor Quality Control????



## MarkAce1976 (Dec 23, 2019)

So the rumor last year was that Thor has a new Quality Control Director. Does anyone have a 2020 Thor Aria and if so how is it? Is it plagued with issues or a "Normal Amount" of issues that all RV's might come with?


----------

